# NullPointerException bei DB Verbindung



## Duco (3. Aug 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt seit Stunden versucht meinen Fehler zu beheben, aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht.
Ich habe erst mehrere Tests durchgeführt um die Verbindung und meine nötigen Abfragen zu prüfen auf ihre Funktionalität, dies habe ich in einem extra Projekt ausprobiert, alles funktionierte.
Daraufhin wollte ich es in mein eigentliches Projekt einbringen und habe versucht auf die Datenbank zuzugreifen, aber egal welche meiner Funktionen ich aufrufe, ich bekomme immer eine NullPointerException.


```
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.sql.Statement;


public class DB {
    Connection con;
  
  
    public void Connect() throws ClassNotFoundException, SQLException {
        Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
        con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/Tapee","root","");
      
    }
  
    public int Login(String BN,String PW) throws SQLException{
        Statement stmt;
    String query;
    ResultSet rs;
      
        query = "SELECT * FROM Player";
        stmt=con.createStatement();
        rs = stmt.executeQuery( query );
        for(rs.first();;rs.next()){          
            if(BN.equals(rs.getString(2))){
                if(PW.equals(rs.getString(3))){
                  
                    stmt.close();
                    con.close();
                    return 1;
                }         
            }
          
            if(rs.isLast()==true) {
                stmt.close();
                con.close();
                return 0;
            }
        }
    }
  
  
  
}
```

Mfg
Duco


----------



## Thallius (3. Aug 2015)

Du machst also aufwendige Tests aber auf die Idee einfach mal zu prüfen ob con Null ist bevor du es benutzt kommst du nicht oder?

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Duco (3. Aug 2015)

Ich weise con ja einen Wert zu in der Connect Funktion. Ich habe auch ausprobiert beide Funktionen zu einer zu kombinieren,  aber auch dann tritt der Fehler auf.

MfG

Duco


----------



## Thallius (3. Aug 2015)

Ohje,

Du weist con keinen Wert zu. Du setzt con auf den Rückgabewert der Methode getConnection. Hast du mal überlegt, das eine Methode auch auch mal null zurück geben kann wenn sie fehlschlägt?


----------



## stg (4. Aug 2015)

Einfach mal die Exception samt Stacktrace zu posten wäre auch eine Idee


----------



## Duco (4. Aug 2015)

Das habe ich ja schon getestet mit con, das ist nicht der Fehler, ich habe das Problem gestern Nacht um 2 dann behoben bekommen. Ich kanns mir selbst noch nicht genau erklären, aber es funktioniert jetzt


----------



## Duco (5. Aug 2015)

... Ich hatte nur am Anfang DB db; und habe dann hinterher das db = new DB(); vergessen :/


----------

